# Need Advice for remodel project



## KimTaylor (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi All,

My name is Kim Taylor. I'm new to this forum and desperately need some assistance getting started with a remodel project for a friend. I'll say it right off, "I'm not an interior designer". I simply want to help my friend find some unique baseboards, casing, and crown moulding to refinish her living room. 

I want to find some unique trim to show her, but I don't know where to begin looking in the Jackson, MS area. Can anyone suggest a company or web site that will give me some options.

Thanks in Advance,

Kim


----------



## locknut (Jun 17, 2009)

Kim: If your area is anything like mine you have a wide source of outlets to peruse.  There's probably a Home Depot and Lowes close by that have a fairly wide selection of moldings and whatever you'd need.  There are likely also Millwork dealers that should have more variety and specialty (and pricey) items of interest.  You can search the Internet, but sifting through the actual woodwork, I believe, will be more fruitful.  The independent stores may be more cooperative in showing what's available and involved for the job.  Keep in mind that the fancier the molding, the more skill will be needed for a proper fit and finish.  Good luck on your project.


----------



## Steve1976 (Jun 17, 2009)

I recently ripped up all base and door trim at my house in Columbia, TN. I was happy to replace it with anything, but my wife (aka The Project Manager) wanted to find something unique that would make our house stand out from others on the block. We looked at several places and decided to use material from Cox Interior.

I'm glad my wife was so insistent on finding the perfect finish trim for our house. The poplar base, casing, and crown moldings are unlike anything in any house in our neighborhood. They painted up beautifully and delivery to my house was FREE.

I learned a lesson from my wife. When it comes to your home, never settle for second best.

Good luck with your project and I hope this helps.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome Kim - Keep in mind that you can create a unique, and even magnificent, look by using boring stock moldings from the home center (There is a Home Depot in Jackson as I recall, just off the interstate).

The technique is called doing a 'built up' baseboard or a 'built up' crown.
I googled a bit and found this picture





This baseboard is actually made from FIVE different standard trim pieces that all could be found at Home Depot.

As for tool - I strongly recommend you use an air nailer. doing this job by hand will be difficult to say the least. A miter saw would be very useful too.

Start out with a book. I have
https://www.amazon.com/dp/158011181...iveASIN=1580111815&adid=0F9P6WSZKQKH4S14BSWX&

It will give you a lot of ideas.


----------



## BigSis (Jun 17, 2009)

wow that is a great idea! thanks so much for sharing...


----------

